# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  R-Gator, military robot, unmanned robotic platform, iRobot, Bedford, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developers -  iRobot Corporation and John Deere

R-Gator on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

RGator Soldier Following 

Published on May 8, 2013

----------

